

Ask HN: Why is Posterous so slow? - johnnytee

I created a blank template on Posterous that loads nothing but their files and it has 42 request. Page took 7.60 sec to load with a primed cache.<p>Couldn't some of these be merged, minified or conditional?<p>Here's a screenshot http://dl.dropbox.com/u/558799/jing/2011-03-30_1428.png<p>Posterous is a great service but page loads take forever.
======
a4agarwal
Hi Johnny

Most sites are loading very quickly for me. What is your site url?

We varnish all site pages, so maybe when you went to the site the first time
it wasn't cached, but it should be now.

Let me know and we'll take care of it

-Sachin CEO, Posterous

~~~
johnnytee
Hi Sachin,

I have two sites. <http://evacate.me> and <http://johndturner.com> I'm using
Chrome.

Thanks!

~~~
a4agarwal
both loaded pretty much instantly for me. if you are still seeing issues,
email me. sachin@posterous.com. thanks

------
ig1
I've noticed that as well, last time my posterous was linked to on HN several
people in #startups noted that it was quite slow.

At a guess if Sachin's not seeing it, it may be down to the TCP config on the
fronting server, if it's badly setup it can vastly increase the number of
network roundtrip data takes to be sent, so people on more remote networks
(i.e in Europe/Asia) may well see significantly slower times.

~~~
a4agarwal
We were seeing some high load times earlier this month because of increased
traffic. but earlier this week we added a bunch of boxes, cached most pages,
and generally improved the speed of the site across the board.

if you are still seeing issues, let me know.

------
revorad
Maybe you should ask someone at Posterous instead of posting here.

~~~
johnnytee
I did, no response. Hoping this will get some attention from Posterous.

~~~
petervandijck
It did, see above. What was the url?

